# Lumberg VS SBP house brand power jacks



## pcb rookie (Feb 27, 2022)

Anyone experience a difference or have concern on StompBoxPart house brand "Lumberg style" power jacks vs the original Lumberg jacks? I have always used the original Lumberg and was told that this was a critical component ... but I've been pleased with all other SBP products so it's temping price wise (0.60$ vs 1.80$) ...









						DC Power Jack 2.1mm - Low Profile
					

Top Quality Parts for Guitar Effects Pedals and DIY Music Devices. Knobs, Pots, Switches, Kits, LEDs, Enclosures, Jacks, Wire, Resistors, Capacitors, Semiconductors




					stompboxparts.com
				











						DC Power Jack 2.1mm - Low Profile - Lumberg
					

Lumberg 1614 09 DC Power Jack 2.1mm - Low Profile Thinline - Stomp Box Parts




					stompboxparts.com


----------



## Barry (Feb 27, 2022)

If they're the same ones Tayda carries, I'd steer clear


----------



## sticky1138 (May 6, 2022)

Barry said:


> If they're the same ones Tayda carries, I'd steer clear


What problems do you (or others) have with these?

I just searched "lumberg jacks" in the forum because I am running into issues with the Tayda version. Usually I use the big 1/2" plastic jacks, but I put these into my last three builds and on all three I can't get the LEDs to work, and on one of them the effect won't power up even though it worked fine before boxing.

As an aside, I bought the SBP version in the past and it worked fine, but the threads were crappy and the nut didn't tighten all the way so I had to use a makeshift washer.


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (May 6, 2022)

sticky1138 said:


> What problems do you (or others) have with these?
> 
> I just searched "lumberg jacks" in the forum because I am running into issues with the Tayda version. Usually I use the big 1/2" plastic jacks, but I put these into my last three builds and on all three I can't get the LEDs to work, and on one of them the effect won't power up even though it worked fine before boxing.


they're crazy fragile in my experience, and prone to failure. The lumbergs are awesome. the knock-offs, not so much


----------



## sticky1138 (May 6, 2022)

Does it make sense that my LED problems come from a bad DC jack? The effect works, but not the LED. I tried flipping the orientation of the LED because I often screw that up, but it didn't help. These all worked before boxing, but they were tested with a different DC jack than the Tayda.


----------



## vigilante398 (May 6, 2022)

I used the knockoffs exclusively for a while, and for occasional builds they weren't a big deal, but when I started building for customers I started having more issues with them.

threading is different and seems a lot easier to strip
center pin is fatter than the Lumbergs and some customers said their power supplies didn't fit or fit very snugly
metal used is cheaper and I've had customers (and myself) accidentally pull the center pin out
quality control is worse, I've seen corroded contacts and bent/missing center pins
Just my experience, but I've used a lot of both and I only buy the real Lumbergs now. Worth the extra money.


----------



## Harry Klippton (May 6, 2022)

I always had to force the connector in on the knockoffs, and then the center pin breaks. 👎


----------



## spi (May 6, 2022)

sticky1138 said:


> Does it make sense that my LED problems come from a bad DC jack? The effect works, but not the LED. I tried flipping the orientation of the LED because I often screw that up, but it didn't help. These all worked before boxing, but they were tested with a different DC jack than the Tayda.


Not likely, if your effect is getting power, then so would the LED.


----------



## mdc (May 6, 2022)

sticky1138 said:


> What problems do you (or others) have with these?
> 
> I just searched "lumberg jacks" in the forum because I am running into issues with the Tayda version. Usually I use the big 1/2" plastic jacks, but I put these into my last three builds and on all three I can't get the LEDs to work, and on one of them the effect won't power up even though it worked fine before boxing.
> 
> As an aside, I bought the SBP version in the past and it worked fine, but the threads were crappy and the nut didn't tighten all the way so I had to use a makeshift washer.


Maybe this is obvious but did you by any chance buy DC jacks with metal sleeves? Those will short out against the enclosure.


----------



## HamishR (May 7, 2022)

The Tayda cheap versions fall apart pretty easily. I've had all sorts of interesting problems with them. Weird noises from short circuits, parts of the socket coming out with the plug, solder lugs disappearing...  The noises have been remarkable.


----------



## K Pedals (May 7, 2022)

Everyone of mine from tayda strip out before they’re close to tight…

I ended up trying to glue them in place…
They’re horrible…


----------



## sticky1138 (May 8, 2022)

mdc said:


> Maybe this is obvious but did you by any chance buy DC jacks with metal sleeves? Those will short out against the enclosure.


No, they are just the regular plastic ones.

Maybe this is a separate issue for a different thread, but I'm having a hell of a time with these LEDs now for some reason, even after testing again with my usual DC jacks. I'm getting 9V on one leg of LED and nothing on the other, but no light even when flipping the orientation and the LED itself. Never had problems with LEDs before, and now it's taking place with three of my most recent builds.

The only variable I changed on these was using the Tayda Lumbergs, but you're right it wouldn't make sense for that to affect just the LED.


----------



## delayed (May 8, 2022)

I have not had any issues with these so far. But I don’t sell pedals. 








						DC Power Jack 2.1mm Panel Mount Round
					

Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------



## MichaelW (May 9, 2022)

I'm working through a batch of these.......that I got on Amazon.

First time plugging them it's a little snug but then loosens up a bit. I do a lot of plugging and unplugging as I don't really have a pedalboard, just whatever I happen to be playing with the time. I have not had any issues with any of my pedals or the ones I've sent to my brother and my buddy that I've built a few pedals for. But like @delayed I don't sell anything, might be a different story if I had to deal with whiney customers......


----------

